# Coolant leak passenger side smh...



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Raffie9215 said:


> I sit in my car for 4 hours with the car idling (for heat) I would drive off and the car would lose power and then suddenly get the power back but it would smoke white REALLY bad to the point it would cover the whole street I’m almost to the point of replacing the motor with one with 9k on it but wanted to see if anyone has this problem also at idle it has a lot of water coming out of the exhaust..


Sounds like you have a head gasket leak. That's what mysterious coolant loss and excessive water in the exhaust means most of the time. If you feel up to it, you can try replacing the gasket yourself. Worth a shot to hopefully save $9k imo.

But you can't idle for 4 hours regularly.. that's awful for your car.


----------



## Raffie9215 (Apr 4, 2019)

The motor isn’t 9k it has.9k miles on it they asking 700 for it.... how can a head gasket go but drive perfectly fine?


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

If it's a small enough leak, many times you wouldn't notice any performance issues.. just the visual issues of losing coolant (after replacing multiple parts in the cooling system) and excessive water in the exhaust.

Maybe just remove the spark plugs and take a look at them. You might find one or more that appear to be much cleaner/different than the others. That's usually another good indicator, and an easy test to perform.


----------

